# Boilies  für Brachsen und co



## Reiti no.1 (7. April 2012)

Hi,
was habt ihr für Erfolge mit Boilies auf Brachsen und Karauschen ?

In meinem Gewässer ist ein guter Karauschen und Brachsen Bestand, doch mit Made und Wurm bekommt man fast nur Rotaugen oder Mini Barsche an den Haken. Deshalb habe ich die meisten Bisse und größeren Fische auf Dosenmais. Doch leider habe ich damit auch viele Fehlbisse und Köderdiebe da der Mais schnell vom Haken geht.
Um die Fangstatistik zu erhöhen möchte ich kleine 10er oder 14 Pop up Boilies mit The Method Feeder benutzen.
Doch da ich nicht mit Kugeln anfütter sondern nur mit Grundfutter weiß ich nicht ob die Friedfische die Boilies nehmen. Habe jetzt 14er Tutti Frutti Pop ups zuhause.


----------



## astra2016v (7. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Probier doch mal den Mais auf ein Haar zu ziehen!!


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was habt ihr für Erfolge mit Boilies auf Brachsen und Karauschen ?


 
Sehr gute ....


----------



## Hannoi1896 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Brauchst nichtmal Pop-Ups. Sollte aber auch gehen.

Normales Grundfutter mit vielen kleinen Partikeln, das auch Wolken bildet. 14mm Boilie am Haar anbieten und mit einkneten. Ordentlich füttern und warten. Zuerst kommen die kleinen Fische. Diese locken dann die großen an, welche sich hoffentlich den Boilie schnappen. Klappt super #6


----------



## Reiti no.1 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Duftet ein normaler boilie eigentlich stärker wie ein Pop up, die Pop ups kommen mir meist vor wie bunte Korkkugeln


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Duftet ein normaler boilie eigentlich stärker wie ein Pop up, die Pop ups kommen mir meist vor wie bunte Korkkugeln


 
Denn lass die Dinger mal ein wenig in Dip liegen - sie stinken denn zum Himmel ....


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Wenn du auf Mais viele Bisse bekommst, würde ich den Köder auf jeden Fall auch weiter fischen. Füttern kannst du mit Dosenmais und an das Haar kommen ein Hartmaiskorn und ein künstliches/auftreibendes Kunstmaiskorn.
In Verbindung mit einem method feeder eine super fängige Sache.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Hümpfi (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Sers,
dein Gewässer erscheint mir perfekt fürs Method Feedern zu sein.
Mit Pop Ups kannste das ganze aber vergessen du brauchst ganz normale Boilies in 6, 8 oder 10 mm., keline Pellets am Pellet Band tuns auch.

mfg


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Hey,

Schau dir zu dem Thema mal >>> das Video <<< an, dort wird unteranderem viel mit dem Method Feeder und Boilies gefischt.

Tl.


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Hey,
> dort wird unteranderem viel mit dem Method Feeder und Boilies gefischt.
> 
> Tl.


 
Das ist doch alter Schnee aus dem Jahr 2011 . 
:vik: Der Angler der etwas auf sich hält, fischt 2012 nur die Banjo Method oder die 
"Pellet Cone" - Technik .


----------



## Hannoi1896 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist doch alter Schnee aus dem Jahr 2011 .
> :vik: Der Angler der etwas auf sich hält, fischt 2012 nur die Banjo Method oder die
> "Pellet Cone" - Technik .



Bitte Wem?


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist doch alter Schnee aus dem Jahr 2011 .
> :vik: Der Angler der etwas auf sich hält, fischt 2012 nur die Banjo Method oder die
> "Pellet Cone" - Technik .




Keine ahnung was die "Banjo Method" ist von der du redest, aber die "Pellet-Cones" sind wirklich eine schöne sache..

Die "Pellet-Cones gibt es unteranderem von der Firma Guru-Tackle.

Pellet Cones:
http://www.mullarkeys.co.uk/products/PelletCone_web.jpg
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/images/guru_pelletcones_a.jpg


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Keine ahnung was die "Banjo Method" ist von der du redest, aber die "Pellet-Cones" sind wirklich eine schöne sache..


 
@Barsch123,
das wußte ich bis gestern auch nicht, bis ich einen Bericht gelesen habe - das soll "die" Methode diesen Winter im Wettfischen auf der Insel gewesen sein ( zentrale Köderanbietung ) - der Gewinner also ...
das ist einfach ein runder Feeder - schaue hier - sogar mit einem Video :

http://www.carp-pellets.de/Preston-...en&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=GoogleMerchant


----------



## Downbeat (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Die Banjo Feeder find ich jetzt nicht so interessant, die Pellet-Cones allerdings schon.

Welche Pellets nutzt man da am besten?


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Die Banjo Feeder find ich jetzt nicht so interessant, die Pellet-Cones allerdings schon.
> 
> Welche Pellets nutzt man da am besten?


 
In dem Bericht hatten sie diese hier :
http://www.leslies-luton.co.uk/store/product/2199142/FIN-PERFECT-FEED-PELLETS-2mm-630g/

in der 2 mm Ausführung, gibt es auch in Deutschland.

Hier ein "Former" ,wo man das Vorfach nicht abnehmen muss.
http://matchanglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2181


----------



## Hannoi1896 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Kann man da nicht auch ganz normale 2mm Pellets nehmen und die einfach bisschen im Wasser aufweichen?

Mit Forelli oder so müsste das doch eigentlich gehen...


----------



## Andal (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Die werden keine Bindung haben.


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Also ich habe die Pellet Cones mit den 1 und 3mm " Dynamite Baits Swim Stim Pellets Amino Original " ohne probleme befüllt.

Ob es mit ganz normalen Forelli Pellets klappt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich bis jetzt nur die Dynamite Pellets gefischt habe.

Tl.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Andal schrieb:


> Die werden keine Bindung haben.



Kann man mit Honig oder Melasse ändern. Außerdem werden die glaub ich halten, wenn man sie denn genug presst.


----------



## Andal (9. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Stelle ich mir grad wirklich prickelnd vor. Mit endpappigen Mini-Pellets herummantschen. Da nehm ich doch lieber gleich das Zeug, von dem ich weiß, das es funktioniert. Substituieren nur um der Sbstitution willen ist nicht mein Ding. #h


----------



## Dunraven (9. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Normales Grundfutter mit vielen kleinen Partikeln, das auch Wolken bildet.



Warum Wolken bilden? Das soll doch normal schön auf seinem Platz liegen und in der Mitte der Köder. Daher sind ja auch Sachen wie Pellets, evt. mit Melasse noch klebriger gemacht, so interessant als Anfutter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lW5uqnK0Gw Das Video zeigt aber die Version mit normalen Grundfutter. Zu den Pellets als Anfutter gezielt für Großfisch, da sollten die Classy Catchers was zu aben. Die hatten es auch so ganz gut auf der Stippermesse erklärt.


----------



## Knispel (9. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Zu den Pellets als Anfutter gezielt für Großfisch, da sollten die Classy Catchers was zu aben. Die hatten es auch so ganz gut auf der Stippermesse erklärt.


 
Stöber einfach einmal auf unserer Seite, da wirst du einiges finden.
http://www.classycatchers.de/


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Ich habe jetzt mal selber 2 Tage in einem Gewässer mit gutem Brachsen und Karpfen Bestand getestet.

1x 14mm Pop ups Tuttu Frutti von Dynamite Bites am Haar mit 8er Haken und 25er Fluro Carbon Vorfach.

1x 10mm Boilie normal Bananen Geschmack am 10er Haken feines geflochtenes Vorfach 

Auf beide Köder bekam ich keinen Biss, sobald ich einen Boilie mal für 1Stunde gegen Mais getauscht habe ich Brachsen und einen 7Pfund Karpfen gefangen. Obwohl der Boilei nur ca. 2m neben dem Maisköder lag.

Ich denke ich bleib bei Dosenmais als Köder.
Wenn ich auf etwas weitere Distanz fische hole ich mir vielleicht den Angelmais aus dem Glas denke der ist etwas stabiler am Haken


----------



## Hannoi1896 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Warum Wolken bilden? Das soll doch normal schön auf seinem Platz liegen und in der Mitte der Köder. Daher sind ja auch Sachen wie Pellets, evt. mit Melasse noch klebriger gemacht, so interessant als Anfutter.



Also ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wolkenbildendes Futter sehr gut für große Brassen ist. Meine Theorie ist halt, dass die Kleinfische die so angelockt werden auch die Großbrassen schneller an den Platz führen. Da ich als Köder eh nen 15mm Boilie oder 14mm Pellet nehme, sind mir die Kleinfische wurscht.

Das gilt allerdings auch nicht für jedes Gewässer. Sind zum Beispiel nur wenige Fische da, funktioniert das natürlich weniger gut. Aber ich fische mein Method Feeder Korb immer mit normalem Feederfutter, das sich relativ schnell löst.


----------



## Knispel (10. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wolkenbildendes Futter sehr gut für große Brassen ist. .


 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage : Was sind bei Dir "große" Brassen ?
Richtig große Brassen sind Einzelgänger und bedeutent Vorsichtiger wie jeder Karpfen "mittlerer Größe" - das wusste schon unser aller Altmeister und "Vater" des Großfriedfischfangelns in Deutschland Rudolf Sack, in seinem Buch "Biss auf Biss" zu berichten ....


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Knispel schrieb:


> ...Richtig große Brassen sind Einzelgänger...


Das halte ich für eine der ewigen Angelmythen. Gilt ebenso für Barsche und andere Schwarmfische.
Ein Schwarmfisch ändert sein Verhalten nicht nur weil er groß wird. Da Schwärme meist von Fischen ungefähr gleicher Größe gebildet werden und nur verhältnismäßig wenige Fische respektable Grössen erreichen, wird sich der Schwarm auf ein kleineres Rudel reduzieren. Aber Einzelgänger? Nein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Knispel schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage : Was sind bei Dir "große" Brassen ?
> Richtig große Brassen sind Einzelgänger und bedeutent Vorsichtiger wie jeder Karpfen "mittlerer Größe" - das wusste schon unser aller Altmeister und "Vater" des Großfriedfischfangelns in Deutschland Rudolf Sack, in seinem Buch "Biss auf Biss" zu berichten ....



Da ist was dran,in meinen aktiveren Friedfischzeiten gab es da regelm fette Überraschungsbrassen(aber auch Schleien) beim Karpfenangeln.Immer auf eine abseits des eigentlichen Futterplatzes abgelegte Jokerrute.Ein bis zwei Pieper und dann blieben die gehakt stur auf der Stelle stehen.

Gezielte Versuche brachten etliche Nullnummern,die Variante mit Wolkenfutter z.B.Da gab es alles,ausser Grosse.Frolic brachte Ruhrtorpedos(Döbel)Karpfen und....mittlere Brassen.

Erfolgreicher erwies sich ein mit Melasse klebig angerührter Mix aus grobem Grundfutter,Hanf,Dosenmais und zerbröselten Boilies am Method Feeder.Aufs Haar 2-3 Maiskörner oder per Messer Maulgerecht zugeschnitzte 20er Murmeln (Geld für teurere Minis gespart)Vom Mix noch max. 2 Schaufeln um die Montage verteilt,voila,es ist angerichtet.

Damals noch zufällig im Keller entdeckte Uraltbestände dieser Presspellets, Q-Pips(wer kennt sie noch?)liefen noch besser.|bigeyes

Was noch auffällig war:nicht ein XL Brassen biss tagsüber.Und man konnte witzigerweise bereits am Pieper oder Ausschlag der Feederspitze erkennen welcher Kanditat da gerade Interesse zeigte.Piep..Piep..und anschl.Dauerton brachte immer Schleien,Döbel oder Karpfen.Die Brassen gingen da weitaus diskreter zur Sache.1-2 Pieper und dann Ruhe,bei der Feeder zuckte die Spitze sachte und blieb dann meist (wie bei Treibgut in der Schnur)in der Position stehen.Bei Variante 2 entspannte sich langsam(!) die Feederspitze und mann konnte beobachten wie die lose Schnur zentimeterweise entgegen der Strömung wanderte.Und nach 1-2 Dicken war die Vorstellung dann meist auch zu Ende.

@Kati
Mythos Einzelgängertheorie ,ich schätze mal das sich bei grösseren Fischen das Verhalten 
vom 08/15 Fisch unterscheiden KANN.Das hängt sicherlich auch mit dem Angeldruck und der "Erfahrung"zusammen.
Da können gerade die Kanalbarschjäger ein Lied von singen..es gibt Dicke(auch im Verband,nur der halt kleiner als bei den Schniepeln) aber bereits nach einem abgekommenem Dicken(meist dummerweise der erste) kannst du getrost zur nächsten Stelle weiterziehen.Mehrmals gesehen..die sind am Platz aber ignorieren dann jegliche Köder.Beim 25er Jungspund Durchschnittsbarsch reicht dagegen meist der simple KuKö Wechsel um die nächsten abzugreifen.
Zufall?Oder doch anderes Verhalten ?

Und natürlich der Zusammenhang mit der Bestandsdichte bzw Alterspyramide an sich.Wo nur rel.wenig Dicke vorkommen kann man halt nicht im Minutentakt mit ihnen rechnen.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Mhm jetzt wo du es sagst, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass ich immer höchstens einen Brassen über >3kg an einem Ansitz fangen konnte. Die Großen haben aber trotzdem immer mitten zwischen vielen Kleineren gebissen. Also scheu sind die glaub ich nicht. 

Ich vermute aber mal, dass das auch sehr sehr gewässerspezifisch sein kann...


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Ich halte die Boiliefischerei ohne mit denselben vorzufüttern, eh für sehr schwer|uhoh:.
Bei uns im Vereinswasser (wenig Boileangler) braucht es bei Boilies etwa 3-4 Tage Vorfüttern, bis man zügig Bisse bekommt.

Und ausgerechnet so ein unbekannter Miniboilie soll dann "instant" genommen werden, nur weil man das überall in den Zeitschriften lesen kann?
Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## kati48268 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Probier's aus!
'Instant' genommen wird bekannterweise sogar ein Legostein. Fische haben nun mal keine Hände, untersuchen einen potentiellen Happen durch Einsaugen ...und dann ist's hoffentlich auch schon passiert.

Und das Vorfüttern...
Liegt der Köder -egal was- am richtigen Platz, braucht's kein Mensch.
Je nach Intensität der Fütterei durch alle, die am Gewässer Futterplätze unterhalten, halte ich es in manchen Fällen sogar für nachteilig für den Fang. Da ist der kleine, auffällige Zufallshappen vielleicht viel unauffälliger.


----------



## Dunraven (10. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Ich halte die Boiliefischerei ohne mit denselben vorzufüttern, eh für sehr schwer|uhoh:.
> Bei uns im Vereinswasser (wenig Boileangler) braucht es bei Boilies etwa 3-4 Tage Vorfüttern, bis man zügig Bisse bekommt.
> 
> Und ausgerechnet so ein unbekannter Miniboilie soll dann "instant" genommen werden, nur weil man das überall in den Zeitschriften lesen kann?
> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.



Naja wie wird denn dann der erste vorgefütterte Boili genommen?
Wenn der nicht auch instant genommen wird, dann wird der auch nach 3 Tagen noch da liegen. Von daher ist es also egal. Einzig das die Fische den evt. gieriger nehmen, wenn sie die schon vom Vorfüttern kennen, dürfte da Vorteile bringen. Aber genommen wird der so oder so.


----------



## marvman (14. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

ich hab gute erfahrungen mit den browning hybrid chewies mit geschmacksrichtungen vanille und white chocolate gemacht.
auf ein haar mit 10er haken ziehen und fertig.
man  kann sie auch auf teigspiralen kneten 

schon brassen bis 9 pfund damit gefangen , an der feederrute gehts da richtig ab


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Naja wie wird denn dann der erste vorgefütterte Boili genommen?
> Wenn der nicht auch instant genommen wird, dann wird der auch nach 3 Tagen noch da liegen. Von daher ist es also egal. Einzig das die Fische den evt. gieriger nehmen, wenn sie die schon vom Vorfüttern kennen, dürfte da Vorteile bringen. Aber genommen wird der so oder so.



Ja schon klar. Aber warum füttern dann so viele Angler an?
Ist doch viel besser, wenn der Köder gleich "erkannt" und gezielt angeschwommen und eingesaugt wird, als wenn er einfach zufällig kurz angenommen und ausführlich geprüft wird, oder?


----------



## Dunraven (14. April 2012)

*AW: Boilies  für Brachsen und co*

Die füttern an damit die Fische den Platz regelmäßig besuchen. Wäre ja blöd wenn sie keine Gewässerkenntnis haben und sich da einen Platz suchen wo wenig natürliche Nahrung vorhanden ist (Unterstörmung oder so), so das die Fische eher in anderen Bereichen suchen. Außerdem ist es ja hilfreich wenn die Fische gar nicht mehr groß suchen sondern einfach in der Nähe vom Platz bleiben weil da über längere Zeit genug Nahrung ist. Wobei es auch von natur aus Plätze gibt wo sie wegen der natürlichen Nahrung regelmäßig vorbeischauen.

Die Antwort ist also sie machen es weil sie sich zu schlecht auskennen um Plätze zu kennen an denen sie sowas nicht machen müssen. Und weil die Hersteller sehr gut im Marketing sind und wissen wie man auch teure Köder in größeren Mengen an den Mann bringen kann. Eben indem die Jungs die sie kostenlos bekommen immer schön davon reden wie wichtig das ist. 

Du sagtest ja auch das Miniboilies nicht genommen werden wenn die Fische sie nicht kennen, und das ist nur dann genommen werden wenn man vorfüttert. Dem wollte ich halt widersprechen. Das Anfüttern durchaus hilft, dem habe ich ja nicht widersprochen. 

Btw. warum sollte ein Boile "kurz angenommen und ausführlich geprüft" werden wenn der unbekannt ist? Wenn er bekannt ist und mit Gefahr beim Fisch verbunden (schon mal damit gefangen worden) ist, dann wird der eher so behandelt. Ein neuer Köder, der noch keinen negativen Eindruck gemacht hat, der ist doch nicht als Gefahr gespeichert die vorsichtig behandelt werden muss.


----------

